

So You Want to Be a Programmer? - worthlessgenius
http://www.worthlessgenius.com/2009/04/22/so-you-want-to-be-a-programmer/

======
marksutherland
This is very similar to the rants I've given and heard from plenty fellow
students back when I was still studying a few years ago. I can see exactly
where it's coming from, and yet I can't agree. Partly it's the blatant
snobbery of it, which I know from my own experience. It's frustrating to see
folk with no interest in the discipline do better because they're more
focussed on getting a first than actually learning anything.

The thing is, the industry is a lot bigger than it seems when you're at
university. Developers/programmers are actually a pretty small part of it. For
example, software testing/validation is a job in itself which can involve very
little coding. Professional documenters are paid to write about software and
do very little coding, but an understanding of the field is still useful to
them. And lets not forget the good old ranks of management, forever considered
to be a complete waste of time that gets in the way of "just hacking shit
out". Except it turns out people don't want shit.

So basically, just because somebody is on your course and doesn't want to
spend all night fiddling with their ubuntu installation, reading HN and
learning the stuff you know that you'll need for the job you want, doesn't
mean they wont be able to hack it in industry. If anything the industry could
do with more normal people. Preferably ones with boobs.

~~~
worthlessgenius
Ha, the boob point is well taken.

I'm certainly not/not going to be the world's most stellar programmer, but I
have to look at the other people in my class who are obviously holding up the
rest of the students through their complete misunderstanding of the material.

Sure there is potential in everyone, and most likely a career path for any
number of variables involved in producing a quality software product. But when
a person is taking their second class in a programming language, and you ask
them to show you their switch statement, and all you get is blank stares, is
it your place to think that they need to find something else?

Obviously this is all from my personal experience, and I don't profess to know
all the answers. But, as a general question, how do you handle a fellow
student who is obviously not getting the coursework, and if they achieve the
same degree will lessen the effectiveness of said degree from the same
institution?

~~~
marksutherland
To a certain extent, it doesn't matter that much. This is a problem that
affects most universities and most courses. Ultimately I became resigned to
focusing on what _I_ wanted from my course, which was to learn some knowledge
and skills I found interesting. Also a degree seems to act as a sign that
you're capable of getting a degree, and putting up with the bullshit that
entails these days. It doesn't say anything about how good a developer you are
or will become, or what kind of "Computer Scientist" you are. That's part of
the reason why companies have interview processes, because you can only glean
so much from a CV.

So, my advice is to give the guy a hand if you have time, you'll probably find
he has skills that compliment your own which could come in useful someday.
Also, try to stop caring so much about how your peers are performing, and
focus on exploiting the access to people and resources available to you so you
can get what you want out of the course. Ultimately there's very little you
can do to change the behaviour of people your only mildly acquianted with.

------
decode
I'm not sure this essay has much value. There are some fairly obvious
observations, like "learning takes work", "not everyone is good for every
career", "learn from your mistakes", and "programming involves typing". That's
fine, but not particularly insightful.

Perhaps less useful is the author extrapolating from his community college
classmates to the general programmer population.

But the part I disagree with is the reductionist description of programmers as
people who only type and solve problems. This is only true if you expand the
definition of "problem" to be so broad that it's meaningless. As a good
software developer, you have to make aesthetic choices, exhibit empathy with
customers and coworkers, do boring paperwork, be personable, and many other
things. I'm not sure all of these things are problem solving.

I also don't think any of his 8 pithy statements of advice are very helpful.
Just one example: "Take everything very seriously." Really? Is this tongue-in-
cheek? How about, "Don't take yourself so seriously. Have fun and be curious
about your world." That sounds like better advice to potential programmers to
me.

~~~
worthlessgenius
You do make very good points, and I can't disagree with you. The article
wasn't meant to be a blanket statement involving all programmers. It was
rather meant to be a rant about how a lot of people who begin to go down that
path either don't know what they're getting themselves into, or just simply
don't care what kind of burden they are putting on others.

As for the statements of advice, you are correct. They are indeed broad, and
would do with a good bit of expansion. This wasn't meant to be the alpha and
omega of posts about what it means to be a programmer.

------
stewiecat
This should be required reading for those entering CS programs and, more
importantly, for those that want to be developers that have a non-CS degree.
There are way too many 'I got a B.A. in Art History but now I need to eat, so
I'll program' people in this industry, and it shows.

~~~
jonsen
Well I think it should rather be required reading for those responsible for
all those young people not knowing how to study after 12 years of schooling.

~~~
worthlessgenius
There are many layers involved which lead up to this point. The teachers,
parents, peers and selves all play a large part in how a person learns. A good
combination of the involvement of each is needed to produce an upstanding
member of society.

~~~
jonsen
Yes. I fully agree. I didn't mean to imply that you could pinpoint some one
responsible. But it is sad, that you are lured into college on false premises.
If one is not generally prepared to study can we expect one to "Take a day or
two and research what is involved in learning to program." ?

~~~
worthlessgenius
That's a very good point, one that I hadn't considered. Although I don't think
that being able to study and doing a little research are mutually exclusive.

But, as you say, most likely a person who doesn't have the ability/desire to
study and learn about a certain subject probably wouldn't take the time to
consider the time and effort involved.

------
tjic
Site isn't responding for me.

Google cache:
[http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache:jnMtyv9i7LUJ:www.worthle...](http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache:jnMtyv9i7LUJ:www.worthlessgenius.com/2009/04/22/so-
you-want-to-be-a-programmer/+http://www.worthlessgenius.com/2009/04/22/so-you-
want-to-be-a-programmer/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

~~~
worthlessgenius
Apparently something went haywire with the database. Should be back up and
running now.

